

Robert Baden-Powell’s Entomological Intrigues - sogen
http://publicdomainreview.org/2013/07/10/robert-baden-powells-entomological-intrigues/

======
sogen
"In 1915 Robert Baden-Powell, founder of the worldwide Scouts movement,
published his DIY guide to espionage, My Adventures as a Spy"

